# Planetside 2 Clubhouse



## catnipkiller (Sep 13, 2012)

I just got into the beta yesterday so i thought about making this. Have no idea if people on this fourm play this game so feel free to add any info you like on the game.


http://www.planetside2.com/



account name : totalgoober  On Server Mattherson


----------



## Frick (Sep 13, 2012)

What's your impression? And it's Planetside, not Planet Side.


----------



## erocker (Sep 13, 2012)

Give me a key!


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 13, 2012)

The game itself feels like halo + bf3. Anyone can jump into and type of vehical you juse need to wait a set time before you can use it again. Game seems to be smooth in giant gun fights no net problems sofar. They have a steep FF(friendly fire) system in this game as they did the first one. If you kill too many friendlys you get locked out of your own gun and cars so less trolling will go on.

I got my key off some guy i dont even know on my steam list so lol so if i get another one i will be giving it away.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmm never played the first one. Will wait to see some in game videos! CNK, take some great videos!


----------



## catnipkiller (Sep 13, 2012)

I think they still have a NDA on the game so i cant show you my game play.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 15, 2012)

NDA's lifted, keys can be gotten within a matter of minutes; I got loads for friends already. Just gotta make a throwaway twitter account and spam @Planetside2

Game is absolutely amazing, but I'm having to play on Medium settings atm cuz I don't like my card getting over 70 deg. C even with all fans on full. This game makes my graphics card hotter than any other game I've played but only uses just over 50% of my VRAM.

Gigaverb on EU3.

I'll livestream in a couple of hours if anyone's interested?


----------



## Frick (Sep 15, 2012)

70 degrees on a gpu is not a lot.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 15, 2012)

Didn't say it was.
I'm used to < 65deg. on max settings with fans on 60%, it's a personal preference.


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2012)

I know that Ducky has been playing this game for close to a month, if not longer.  I'd like a key but, for reasons of pride, I won't create a twitter account.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm the same, I hate the thing. I said soo many times "you'll never catch me there" 

But it was worth it


----------



## MT Alex (Sep 15, 2012)

What do you spam, and how?  I just signed up for beta on their main page, but it doesn't seem promising, nor does it mention twitter.  I'm ready to do the dirty


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 15, 2012)

Just send a tweet saying something like "my friends say its nothing like ps1 but i think it looks good, can i get a key please?" <- hot topic atm, it's different and it has divided the community into people who think it's better and people who think it's worse.
Wait 10 minutes, then like "Man, I'm gagging to get on here, pwease can I get a key pwetty pwease"
Rinse and repeat. I did on 4 different accounts, just make sure you got a cuppa ready 

I also bought a copy of PC Gamer that has a key in, but I'm waiting for the key to be e-mailed to me. Might end up going to someone on here...


----------



## Maelstrom (Sep 15, 2012)

I absolutely love this game. I played the original for many years, and the sequel doesn't disappoint in my opinion. Wish I had more time to play though .


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 11, 2012)

A little late, but better than never


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 14, 2012)

i made a TPU Outfit. Unfortunately, the Tags TPU were taken, and to prevent a frenzy about how I used the name" TechPowerUP" I used the name "TechRejects" with the Outfit Tags "TRT".
So far, we have CaptainRocker (Erocker) and MontanaAlex (MTAlex) in the outfit. 
Feel free to join. Right now, we are the NC. I am unsure if multiple factions can be in the same outfit.


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 14, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i made a TPU Outfit. Unfortunately, the Tags TPU were taken, and to prevent a frenzy about how I used the name" TechPowerUP" I used the name "TechRejects" with the Outfit Tags "TRT".
> So far, we have CaptainRocker (Erocker) and MontanaAlex (MTAlex) in the outfit.
> Feel free to join. Right now, we are the NC. I am unsure if multiple factions can be in the same outfit.



Make sure you're first in to reserve the outfit name after the next wipe  That's what we're gonna do anyway; keeping the outfit name secret until then. It's not possible to have different factions in the same outift afaik, and they're going to make it one character per server per account (can't have more than 1 char on the same server).

The launcher remembers all usernames signed into so it's easy enough to just make 3 accounts and exit game to switch char, if you so wish


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2012)

I am in the beta. I just need to install the game. Before I can do that I need to get through their email reset thing. I keep getting locked out for 24 hours.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 14, 2012)

I have 4 keys left for this game pm me if you want one.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 17, 2012)

beta ended last night. Launch begins Nov. 20th. 
We gonna have an Outfit? 
Any Outfit names to stay away from?
Which Factions?
We need to have Outfits and Factions laid out here. 
Post which Faction you are going to play for. 


I'm playing for the New Conglomerate. (NC)


----------



## Nordic (Nov 17, 2012)

I could go for NC


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 20, 2012)

9hrs to go. Creating Techpowerup Outfit.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 20, 2012)

I heard the beta ended but I had a spare 5 keys 

1. RG7RFDXNDX2CJD3HNCCK

2. PZRXP6TE2946DT6CJKZM

3. PJTT3A77MPMKDJG29XMH

4. PA9XM4ZANX7M62GCR36A

5. A9AE34XCDZHN7XE7JN7J

Hope they still work


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 20, 2012)

1 hr 23min to go YEAH!!!!


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 20, 2012)

This games only fun if you have alot of people to run with. Running solo some people might hate the game because you will die alot so dont rage out just find people to run with. You will last alot longer. I wont have time today to play but i will be on this weekend.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 20, 2012)

planetside2 is available through Steam!! get it NOW!


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 20, 2012)

Just started the download remotely from my phone so it will be good to go this evening.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 20, 2012)

DL ing now, gona try vanu out they sound cool.

Never played PS before i read this http://pastebin.com/MbKWA69i any other pointers.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 20, 2012)

Batou1986 said:


> DL ing now, gona try vanu out they sound cool.
> 
> Never played PS before i read this http://pastebin.com/MbKWA69i any other pointers.



not much really. Definitely join an outfit. The TPU NC is the one im making. East Coast Server Most likely.

*** TechPowerUp Outfit for NC on US East Matherson Server. If you join NC, post your name and ill invite you to the Outfit.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll do that directly.  Name's MontanaAlex.

EDIT:  Bummer, Matherson is full.


----------



## dude12564 (Nov 20, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> not much really. Definitely join an outfit. The TPU NC is the one im making. East Coast Server Most likely.
> 
> *** TechPowerUp Outfit for NC on US East Matherson Server. If you join NC, post your name and ill invite you to the Outfit.



Ayyy NC


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 21, 2012)

What the hell?  Says my name is unavailable?  I doubt it, unless it's confused about my Beta character.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 21, 2012)

Downloaded Plaentside 2.
Just waiting for for friends who were in the BETA to be online before I give it a go.

This game should give me some time away from the bitching and moaning in Tribes: Ascend.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> What the hell?  Says my name is unavailable?  I doubt it, unless it's confused about my Beta character.



so is your name MontanaAlex?
Mathison server is full? odd.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 21, 2012)

I had to create a character with the standard "MTAlex" for now, which is a bummer because most don't have the moxy to relate MT to Montana.

Yes, Matherson is full, queue time is 3hrs 16 minutes.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 21, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> I had to create a character with the standard "MTAlex" for now, which is a bummer because most don't have the moxy to relate MT to Montana.
> 
> Yes, Matherson is full, queue time is 3hrs 16 minutes.



hmm. which server did you use then? Jaeger? im taking a break atm. ill be back on around 9 CST


----------



## Flibolito (Nov 21, 2012)

Installing right now some of my buds are already rockin.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 26, 2012)

We started a NC Techpowerup Outfit on US EAST Matherson server but since it is so packed we dont play much on it. Im tempted to disband and move to another server. Any thoughts?


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 26, 2012)

Im on that server atm normaly i dont have a problem getting in. But if other are having problems switch servers.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 26, 2012)

Would like a TPU AU outfit but I doubt there will be enough regular players.

None the less I am having a blast.
Already been part of Conquering Esamir and Amerish.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 26, 2012)

Jaeger server here, everything is top notch, great action, not too many players.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm loving the NC but currently liking the TR medic class. The assault rifle is deadly. Dropping Nasty Vanu like flies. I wish we had more TPU on this game so we could have a TPU Platoon. Who is NC here?

The trick is to try and get Cadaveca to play but convincing him to do so is not likely. He does not support F2P games. And Mailman is being a stick in the mud. ^_^

Im playing on the Matherson Server right now if anyone wants to join me. New Conglomerate. Maybe someone could create a Planetside TS channel?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2012)

I have an nc character I have not been able to play in the connry server. Everytime I join I get killed or am in a building being bombarded by dozens of planes. I tried a few times. I havn't really had a chance to play as the NC much.

A friend asked me to join him in the helios server as the vanu. I have spent a few hours there.

I want to try the terran republic in some server. As the vanu I keeps shooting my own guys if I am fighting NC because it is hard to tell the difference in battle.

I like the light assault class best. It has the jetpack. You just jetpack 10 feet and most people can't track you and then they are dead.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> As the vanu I keeps shooting my own guys if I am fighting NC because it is hard to tell the difference in battle.



I notice this happens a lot when taking over certain bio labs from the launch pads.
But I think the situation I am talking about is down to greed.

Instead of waiting at one of the four entrances as they enemy fly up through the center, they see them fly up then rush in to get the kill before anyone else does which in turn gets them killed by their own team  mates.
Some people even shoot their own teammates to increase the chances of them getting the kills.


----------



## Melvis (Nov 27, 2012)

I always wanted to play the first one, now its finally on PC and for free ima give this ago for sure.

Any AUS servers?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 27, 2012)

i want to get a big squad or 2 of us and line up behind the launch pads and file onto the launchers so that the enemy sees a huge line of troops flying through the air to the platform. kinda like attacking enmass.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 27, 2012)

Melvis said:


> I always wanted to play the first one, now its finally on PC and for free ima give this ago for sure.
> 
> Any AUS servers?



Briggs is the only AU server at the moment I think.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 27, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> I notice this happens a lot when taking over certain bio labs from the launch pads.
> But I think the situation I am talking about is down to greed.
> 
> Instead of waiting at one of the four entrances as they enemy fly up through the center, they see them fly up then rush in to get the kill before anyone else does which in turn gets them killed by their own team  mates.
> Some people even shoot their own teammates to increase the chances of them getting the kills.


I am worse than that. :shadedshu Most of the battles I have been in are pretty unorganized with everyone running around in free for all. I will run into and kill a few nc guys and then run into a few vanu guys in succession and kill them. Then the game turns off my gun... 



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> i want to get a big squad or 2 of us and line up behind the launch pads and file onto the launchers so that the enemy sees a huge line of troops flying through the air to the platform. kinda like attacking enmass.


If you got plans to do anything let me know, I'll try to be there. Add me on steam to contact me. Its in my sig. I am not the biggest fan of playing as NC but I like vanu and terran.


----------



## Widjaja (Nov 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> I am worse than that. :shadedshu Most of the battles I have been in are pretty unorganized with everyone running around in free for all. I will run into and kill a few nc guys and then run into a few vanu guys in succession and kill them. Then the game turns off my gun...



Oh wow.....

But I do agree that the enemy markers for VS and NC really need to be much more easily identifiable.

@Melvis
Join the VS 

We really need more presence at Indar.
It's the only one we have not conquered.
The smurfs (NC) have a pretty strong hold on that and both factions pick on the VS on that continent.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 27, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> We really need more presence at Indar.
> It's the only one we have not conquered.
> The smurfs (NC) have a pretty strong hold on that and both factions pick on the VS on that continent.



That sounds like helios. On esamir and Amarish the Vanu have the others pinned to their warpgates. On indar the vanu are almost pinned to their warpgates.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 27, 2012)

james888 said:


> That sounds like helios. On esamir and Amarish the Vanu have the others pinned to their warpgates. On indar the vanu are almost pinned to their warpgates.



yeah on mattherson(sp?) the Vanu dogs and Terrans are dominating. Indar.

I like the Terran highspeed firerate. but I prefer the NC stopping power. Using the Infiltrator on the TR vs the infiltrator on the NC, the NC wins. usually only 1 shot at any range to kill. Hell, I have one shotted VS or TR with my pistol. ^_^


----------



## Nordic (Nov 27, 2012)

I am really bad when playing NC. I think it is their slow rate of fire. The TR guns seem nice. Lots of damage real quick. Whats special about the VS?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 28, 2012)

Planetside 2 Servers are down due to a new configuration error according to Planetside 2 twitter post. https://twitter.com/planetside2


> RT @j_smedley: We apologize. We had a problem with a new configuration on all servers. It's being corrected right now. Servers will be up...



Checkout the Interview about Planetside 2. http://kotaku.com/5963778/planetside-2s-art-director-is-answering-your-questions-live


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 28, 2012)

Piss.  I was just about to play.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 28, 2012)

I wonder why it didn't pop up in their server maintanence last night from 10pm-1pm. I was trying to play at that time and was about to go play ps2 now.

I've been trying to figure out the air vehicles. I can now fly them pretty well but I am not so well in fire fights yet. Its hard to track when you are doing flips mid air.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 28, 2012)

Servers are back up.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 29, 2012)

im playing now. If anyone wants to join. ill be on TS. Im on Helios as TR.


----------



## techtard (Dec 1, 2012)

I just downloaded the game, what servers are everyone on? I will hop in solo and get a feel for the game.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 1, 2012)

techtard said:


> I just downloaded the game, what servers are everyone on? I will hop in solo and get a feel for the game.



Better to join up with a squad.
If the Squad leader is competent, they will set out markers and actually talk to the squad whether the squad listens or not.

This will help in getting into the action where there are other people from your squad who can get killed before you do.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 1, 2012)

techtard said:


> I just downloaded the game, what servers are everyone on? I will hop in solo and get a feel for the game.



we play mostly on Matherson(sp?) as the New Conglomerate and on Helios as the Terran Republic. on Matherson we have a Techpowerup Outfit and on Helios, we have a TPU2 Outfit.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> we play mostly on Matherson(sp?) as the New Conglomerate and on Helios as the Terran Republic. on Matherson we have a Techpowerup Outfit and on Helios, we have a TPU2 Outfit.



No love for the vanu...


----------



## techtard (Dec 1, 2012)

Getting a steady 40 FPS with my 5850.
Game is pretty fun, but I don't know what I'm doing most of the time. Got teamkilled a few times I think.

Damn, just chewed through 2 hours like nothing. My K/D ratio was around .5 lol
I'm gojnna take a brea,butnexttime I'll try to join one of those outfits, was on Helios as a Terran.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 1, 2012)

james888 said:


> No love for the vanu...



screw the Vanu


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 1, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> screw the Vanu



Not much Vanu love over this way either because we own two continents most of the time.
So the Smurfs and the TR pick on us at Indar first before picking on each other.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 2, 2012)

Widjaja said:


> Not much Vanu love over this way either because we own two continents most of the time.
> So the Smurfs and the TR pick on us at Indar first before picking on each other.



thats cause the NC broke away from the TR whereas the Vanu gave everyone else the finger


----------



## Nordic (Dec 2, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> screw the Vanu






Widjaja said:


> Not much Vanu love over this way either because *we own two continents most of the time*.
> So the Smurfs and the TR pick on us at Indar first before picking on each other.


Sounds like helios. Esamir is always vanu. Indar is constantly is never owned by anyone by much and always seems to be owned the least by the vanu. Amarish seem to be traded a lot.



Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> thats cause the NC broke away from the TR whereas the Vanu gave everyone else the finger



If I played because of the back story I would very quickly choose the NC. I tried all three factions and I play best as the vanu which is semi ok; I need more practice and certs.

On more serious notes:

What fps do you guys get? I have a 4.5ghz 2500k and a 7970 overclocked to 1000mhz and I get 55fps avg.

Every time I start the game I get about 2 inch size black bars moving accros the loading screen until the game finally loads to the character choice screen. Every time I exit the game, it crashes. Does anyone else get those?

Classes. What do you guys like and why? I do realize we play in different factions but they should be similar enough.  Initially I like the lite infantry guy with the jet pack because I liked the mobility. Now I prefer the heavy class, not max, because I can get a lot of kills.  I have been playing the medic a lot also because it is a exp monster. You can kill a lot of people by constantly healing yourself. You get exp for healing people, and a lot of exp for reviving.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 2, 2012)

james888 said:


> Sounds like helios. Esamir is always vanu. Indar is constantly is never owned by anyone by much and always seems to be owned the least by the vanu. Amarish seem to be traded a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if im NC, i go either Infiltrator or Engi
if im TR, i go either Medic or Engi


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 2, 2012)

I've been exclusively playing light assault because I love the jet pack and I've spent so many cert points on the class I'm kind of committed to it now.  The packs are super sweet after about the third upgrade, you can get to most anywhere.


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 3, 2012)

set up an account 

but cant seem to login at all
to actually download the damn thing


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 3, 2012)

stuartb04 said:


> set up an account
> 
> but cant seem to login at all
> to actually download the damn thing



What issues are you having specifically?


----------



## stuartb04 (Dec 3, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> What issues are you having specifically?



https://auth.station.sony.com/login...ing_cas_security_check&theme=ps2&locale=en_US

i just cant seem to login here.

reset password etc.

edit:downloading from steam.......see how that goes


----------



## Nordic (Dec 12, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Helios, we have a TPU2 Outfit.



I am in the outfit Gerk. I just was invited to them so I play with them. They are pretty organized and often have at least 2 squads in a platoon going. We play as the vanu. Maybe we could get some vs tr cooperation versus the nc if you get what I am saying...


----------



## razaron (Dec 12, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Matherson(sp?) as the New Conglomerate


TPUrazaron is my name. Outfit invite plox.


----------



## MT Alex (Dec 14, 2012)

Downloading a 2.5GB patch, seems that there are a few new weapons and fixes being applied.  Last weekend was a Double XP event, and I didn't find out until late Sunday night, drat.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 14, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Downloading a 2.5GB patch, seems that there are a few new weapons and fixes being applied.  Last weekend was a Double XP event, and I didn't find out until late Sunday night, drat.



Yeah few new weapons, some new skins, nerfing rocket pods, correcting issues with the NC and nerfing AA rocket launchers even more.

Oh and last but not least horns for the Sunderrer!
....at $6.50 each.


----------



## techtard (Dec 15, 2012)

I made a guy on the Matherson server, NC heavy. I was getting owned until I saved up 100 comms and bought an under-barrel grip to tame the recoil of my main weapon.
Now I melt faces.

Will log in later, gonna get a few matches of DOTA2 in.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2012)

and so I tried this game out, It looks good. I selected the red team.. I entered a match, got killed like 20 times... then I got my first kill... then died again for like 20 times and exited the game.

The game is awesome and that but how do I play this? any tips?


----------



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> and so I tried this game out, It looks good. I selected the red team.. I entered a match, got killed like 20 times... then I got my first kill... then died again for like 20 times and exited the game.
> 
> The game is awesome and that but how do I play this? any tips?



I died a lot my first few hours and just now am climbing back over a 1 k/d ratio. A lot of it I would say has to do with positioning and knowing when to back out of a situation. I bet the other guys could give you better tips than that. I play as vanu myself.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 19, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> and so I tried this game out, It looks good. I selected the red team.. I entered a match, got killed like 20 times... then I got my first kill... then died again for like 20 times and exited the game.
> 
> The game is awesome and that but how do I play this? any tips?



Same thing happened to me.
Join a 'working' outfit.
Don't join squads which have a leader who does nothing.
Doesn't even set way points, let alone kick nubs out who leave for other continents when the going gets tough.

Upgrade your armor to near max.
Get forward grip and or a compensator for your weapon of choice.
Get a better scope.
I currently use X2 reflex scope with my HA and ENG.

As infantry expect to die a lot.
This game is riddled with cheaters.
On Briggs server I have encountered a lot of TR who try to hide it and a few NC who are blatantly doing it but it can take time to identify the ones who are hiding it.

Start using vehicles.
A vehicle will usually win against infantry and stay around the squad.

If you want to XP farm for a bit, stay with a squad who is successfully capping ground and repair turrets afterwards as ENG.

In most cases I have been downed by TR with TRAC 5 or T9 CARV as HA.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 19, 2012)

I can second joining a good outfit. That makes the game awesome. I like the 1xnightvision scope myself but thats just me.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tips guys, guess I'll be playing more of Planetside 2 then! and I also play on the Briggs server, being it the closest.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 20, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> Thanks for the tips guys, guess I'll be playing more of Planetside 2 then! and I also play on the Briggs server, being it the closest.



My outfit leader is from Singapore, so if you are Vanu let me know.
The outfit leader does a pretty good job of the admin work.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 21, 2012)

*Triple station cash weekend!!!*

X3 as much station cash as you normally would get per purchase.

So if you are wanting that new 1000cert weapon and finding it too much of a grind or envy that team mates composite armor with skull helmet,, now is the time to give your money to SOE.


The catch is, the larger the Station cash quantity the more you get, so if you go for $20s worth you get 6000 instead of 2000, $50 worth is 15000 instead of 5000.


----------



## andrewhignight (Dec 21, 2012)

Man I genuinely love this game. If anyone wants to play with me and my bud we play pretty much every night. We play Terran Republic on Helios. PM me if you want a friend request. My ingame name is TheWindowLicker. Cya guys around.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 24, 2012)

I found this cool site that has shows your PS2 statistics in a much easier to digest format than in game.

They also make sigs like this if anyone is interested.


----------



## Widjaja (Dec 25, 2012)

Been wondering how this was done.

If you want the sig in your TPU sig, you will have to upload it.


----------



## techtard (Dec 26, 2012)

I changed some settings in game, running most at ultra (4) in the ini file, and texture filtering to 0. Also running 2XAA for now, will try 4 later, but I don't think the 5850 can handle that and be playable. Now I'm rocking ~60 FPS most of the time. GPU load is at a constant 99% and memory usage has doubled.
Also using RadeonPro with a tweaked Planetside 2 profile. I have the game forced to run high priority and set flip que size to 2.

I'm having an post Christmas-dinner bloodbath here, it's pretty fun! TR are a pain in the ASS, they are everywhere and there are tons of 'em.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Dec 27, 2012)

techtard said:


> I changed some settings in game, running most at ultra (4) in the ini file, and texture filtering to 0. Also running 2XAA for now, will try 4 later, but I don't think the 5850 can handle that and be playable. Now I'm rocking ~60 FPS most of the time. GPU load is at a constant 99% and memory usage has doubled.
> Also using RadeonPro with a tweaked Planetside 2 profile. I have the game forced to run high priority and set flip que size to 2.
> 
> I'm having an post Christmas-dinner bloodbath here, it's pretty fun! TR are a pain in the ASS, they are everywhere and there are tons of 'em.



To all those seeking invites to tpu outfit on matherson server for nc. I have been in ny for Christmas vacation. Il senf them when im back on the 3rd. Please post here for the nc invite.


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2013)

Been playing for a bit (40 minutes maybe) on the US Mathersson server (a quick look in the thread showed me that is were the TPU action is), battle rank 3 now. Vanu Sovereignty btw, the other ones felt like americans and a different kind of american. 

It is quite confusing though. I understand I'm to "capture" stuff, but I have no idea how I do that. I've just been running around with the squad where the action is and shot at things. I see constant messeges about stuff being taken but I have no idea what I'm supposed to do.

I do love the sense of scale it has though. The squad leaders tells us to do stuff, the battle flows back and forth and it feels like I'm a small grunt in a large, actual war. I will probably play more.

Graphic settings were medium as default but it was a wee bit choppy when there were a lot of stuff going on. I turned everything to low, and it got a LOT worse. Didn't restart though, so we'll see how it does the next time.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 4, 2013)

I only get like 30 fps in this game maxed out and its still stable for some reason lol but yeah try and fight with the zerg and you wont die as much.


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> I only get like 30 fps in this game maxed out and its still stable for some reason lol but yeah try and fight with the zerg and you wont die as much.



Zerg?


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 4, 2013)

Frick said:


> Zerg?


 
Overwhelming an enemy with numbers - going for quantity instead of quality. Or just heal your team mates for fast xp.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 4, 2013)

Frick said:


> Been playing for a bit (40 minutes maybe) on the US Mathersson server (a quick look in the thread showed me that is were the TPU action is), battle rank 3 now. Vanu Sovereignty btw, the other ones felt like americans and a different kind of american.
> 
> *It is quite confusing though. I understand I'm to "capture" stuff, but I have no idea how I do that. *I've just been running around with the squad where the action is and shot at things. I see constant messeges about stuff being taken but I have no idea what I'm supposed to do.
> 
> ...



At facilities you will see shields in the distance and on your HUD.
Some with lines running through them, some with tanks, usually one with with a tree looking thing and one which is a Tringle wiht the tree looking thing in it.
Head to those areas and hold E.
The SCU which is the triangle is usually the last to go.

Watch as XP whores run up against the force field in a race for the SCU.


----------



## Frick (Jan 5, 2013)

Aight been playing some more and yeah it's quite fun. It feels like it takes some time to gain XP or whatever though. Anyway, about performance: I've set everything to low, resolution is 1280x1024 and render quality at 85% and it feels like the FPS i get is pretty uneven. It ranges from 20-something to 60-something, under the same conditions. When there's no action I can get like 30-40FPS (if I'm at a warpgate for instance), but under heavy action I can get 40-60+fps. It feels like it isn't very consistent.

Any idea of how I can improve this? Latest drivers are used. Except "upgrading" of course. I know the game can be pretty heavy on the CPU but it feels like my CPU should handle it fairly well at such a low resolution..


----------



## Nordic (Jan 5, 2013)

Ya. This game is really cpu intensive. My 2500k is my bottle neck at 4.5ghz at max settings. I still usually get 50fps except when I am getting massivly bombed or something. 50 fps is plenty for this game.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't help with the FPS problem.
I can run the game on high but putting all the bells and whistles on is a no go.
Not sure what part of your system would not be handling the game but there have been complaints about its performance.
Still it shouldn't need a relatively serious rig to play it.

The issue with having the graphics settings on low is mainly the giving an upper hand to the infiltrators are the silhouette is not rendered on low or medium settings while they are cloaked.

The grind feeling with the XP is to make people subscribe or at least put money towards station cash to purchase weapons or buy an XP boost.

It unfortunately has made some people very greedy in the game.
If you have a sunderer, you can get a little XP for each player who deploys.
Some people from the same faction will attempt to destroy your sunderer so they can place theirs in the same spot.
This has also lead to numerous complaints about Anti-Air getting little XP for chasing off ESF.


----------



## Frick (Jan 5, 2013)

Also people are shooting their own vehicles and then repairs them. 

I dont see it as grindind though, i just enjoy the game.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 5, 2013)

Frick said:


> Also people are shooting their own vehicles and then repairs them.
> 
> I dont see it as grindind though, i just enjoy the game.



Yeah you get some squads who are mainly medics who huddle together and get shot by the enemy, reviving each other continuously for XP.
I've had engineers kill me for helping repair turrets.
I shoot medics who revive me just enough to gain XP just waiting for me to die again to get some more.

None the less it is a good game for the most part.
I'm usually playing the role of ESF, Engineer, Anti-air MAX and Heavy Assault.
On occasion infiltrator.

It's the some of the end users who ruin it for others with whining about everything being OP, not being able to get new weapons quickly and upgrades quickly.
Team killing and lastly cheating.

Any way a cup of coffee and back to playing RAGE for me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 5, 2013)

you need to play while drinking a bottle of Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey after finishing a bottle of Wild Turkey AMerican Honey. Makes everything better. ^_^


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 5, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> you need to play while drinking a bottle of Jack Daniels Tennessee Honey after finishing a bottle of Wild Turkey AMerican Honey. Makes everything better. ^_^



Yes it would.

Played while drinking half a dozen a few times with the same result.
Enjoy my time playing Planetside 2, get sloppy by the third can, browse TPU, have another beer, start watching a movie, drink the rest and fall asleep before the ending.


----------



## Flibolito (Jan 5, 2013)

I am Treefitty on this server.  I would love a TPU invite.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 3, 2013)

I just tried logging in to see what's up, and mostly to patch the game.  Little did I know that there was a behemoth 4.7GB update to download.  Dang.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 3, 2013)

Check out my Mumble Server Hosted by Hypernia under the Games thread. It is open for your use. 50 clients supported.


----------



## erocker (Feb 3, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Check out my Mumble Server Hosted by Hypernia under the Games thread. It is open for your use. 50 clients supported.



People have already bought a Teamspeak server. We've mentioned this before and no one is going to change over... Since, again... it's paid for.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 3, 2013)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Check out my Mumble Server Hosted by Hypernia under the Games thread. It is open for your use. 50 clients supported.



What does that have to do with PlanetSide or the big patch I was referring to?

EDIT:  Here is a list of all changes



Spoiler



The server will come down at 4:00 AM PT for a game update. Downtime is anticipated to be approximately four hours. Players may note the following changes:


General Updates

•Client performance improvements
•Client stability improvements
Infantry Updates

Spotting
•Repeated spotting without a valid target will now put your ability to spot on cooldown.
•Spotting an enemy at 30+ meters now has to be more precise.
•You now have to be closer to the center of the target to see their nameplate.
Existing Weapon tuning changes
•Added medals to all weapons that were missing them.
•VS Pistols◦Increased iron sight accuracy, from 0.5 to 0.4.

•All shotguns◦Lowered vertical recoil, from 1.75 to 1.5 per shot.
◦Reduced accuracy loss per shot, from 1.0 to 0.5.
◦Increased damage falloff range. Damage used to start scaling at 5m and end at 15m. Now it starts at 8m and ends at 20m.

•Jackhammer◦Lowered vertical recoil, from 1.75 to 1.2 per shot.
◦Reduced accuracy loss per shot, from 1.0 to 0.5.
◦Increased damage falloff range. Damage used to start scaling at 5m and end at 30m. Now it starts at 12m and still ends at 30m.
◦Reduced pellet spread, from 3.0 to 2.5.
◦Increased projectile speed, from 300m/s to 400m/s.
◦Increased iron sight move accuracy. From 0.3375 crouch-walking and .9 running, to .25 crouch-walking and .75 running.
◦Increased iron sight move speed, from 0.5x to 0.75x of the player’s base speed.
◦Increased hip-fire accuracy. It now matches all the other shotguns.
◦Very small adjustment to reload times. Cut 100 whole milliseconds off the reload chamber time and added it to the reload empty time. It's now 2 seconds to reload when reloading with at least one bullet remaining and 3 seconds if empty.

•TX2 Emperor◦Fixed audio not playing when in iron sights.

•Underbarrel grenade launchers◦Fixed underbarrel grenade launchers not doing any damage after a reload.
◦Grenade rounds must now travel at least 10 meters before they arm and explode.

•Underbarrel Grenades◦Increased internal radius damage, from 1125 to 1250.
◦Reduced internal damage radius by 0.5 of a meter
◦Reduced external damage radius by 1 meter.
◦End result with these is that direct and near misses are stronger, but the overall explosive radius is smaller.

•Frag & Sticky grenades◦Reduced external explosion radius by 1 meter.

Misc Changes & Fixes
•Added a short invulnerability on newly spawned players. This invulnerability goes away if the player moves or takes any action.
•Added auto-run to infantry. Defaults to ‘=’ key and can be re-mapped in the keybinding settings.
•Ctrl-F11 will now turn off the first person arms and weapon. You cannot shoot or interact with terminals while this option is turned on.◦Reminder: Ctrl-F10 will turn off the UI.

•Purchasing the second Medic C4 cert will no longer grant every class the ability to carry an additional C4. This bug allowed a number of classes to carry more C4 than what was intended.
•Ace Tool ammo packs should now be properly affected by Ammo Pack certs.
•Fixed bug that caused client and server ammo counts to be out of sync (for example, extra underbarrel rounds on your client that were doing no damage).
Vehicle Updates

•Mouse movement optimizations have been made for vehicle turrets. They should feel a bit smoother and more responsive. Some players may find the sensitivity to be different and should adjust the sensitivity slider.
•Players in vehicles can no longer capture points.
•Some improvements were made for ground vehicles sliding – although hitting the slope maximum will still cause you to slide
•Made adjustments to the Magrider so that combining strafe and forward velocity no longer provides an advantage to hill climbing
ESF Adjustments
•Rotary Cannons ◦Added 10 rounds to the magazine of each rotary.Magazine certifications reduced to 2/5/7/10
Ammo capacity raised

◦Projectile speed decreased slightly on all rotary cannons to help further define their role as a close range weapon.

•Reaver M20 Mustang ◦Fire rate increased
◦CoF Reduced

•Saron Laser Cannon ◦Projectile speed decreased slightly. (The Saron has no bullet drop, while equivalent cannons do.)

MBTs
•Magrider ◦Saron HRB Slowed Projectile down slightly. It retains no projectile drop.


•Vanguard ◦Side and Top armor increased. Allowing it to withstand roughly 1 more hit from a weapon as powerful as a tank cannon.
◦ Titan-150 HEAT and Titan-150 AP Increased projectile speed
Reduced Vanguard 150mm AP explosion visual. Visual was set larger than intended (and larger than the actual blast damage)

◦Enforcer ML85 Fixed an issue that prevented the projectile from reaching its intended top speed.
Reduced time to reload to 3.25 seconds (down from 3.5 seconds)
Added some drop to the projectile.
Updated missile trail FX in first person so that it is easier to see.

◦Enforcer C85 Modified Changed to have a 3 round clip instead of 1 shot reload.333ms Fire Rate
Removed exaggerated COF
Reload speed increased from 1.5 to 2.5 seconds.

Base ammo capacity increased from 30 to 60.
Ammo Capacity certifications now increase capacity by +6 each rank.


•Prowler ◦Prowler P2-120 HEAT and P2-120 AP Damage per round increased
Increased Projectile Speed

◦Anchored Mode Anchored Mode now increases projectile speed of the equipped 120mm cannon. (In addition to the improved reload rate)

◦G30 Vulcan Increased minimum damage.
Decreased maximum (close range) damage (It still maintains the best TTK at close range by a large margin).


Other Weapon Adjustments
•M40 Fury and M40 Marauder ◦Projectile speed and gravity increased.
◦New, more distinct first person trail, to make it easier to see where shots are going.

•M20 Drake & M20 Basilisk ◦Reload speed reduced to 3 seconds (down from 4 seconds)

•M20 Drake ◦Increased projectile speed
◦Reduced gravity on projectile

•E540 Halberd ◦These changes to E540 Halberd should put it between the Saron HRB and the ML85 Enforcer with their new changes.
◦Increased projectile speed.
◦Reduced projectile drop.
◦Increased time to reload by .25 seconds.

•CAS30 Tank Buster ◦Reduced maximum damage slightly.
◦Damage fall off now begins at 50 meters. Down from 100.

Item Updates

New Decals
 Back in my day, we didn’t have any decals. We had emblems, and we liked it that way! Relive the glory days with these classic decals.
•Classic Bull Head Decal
•Classic Celtic Decal
•Classic Flame Decal
•Classic Poodle Decal
•Classic Red Star Decal
•Classic Wings Decal
New Camos
 Continent-specific camouflage will teach you the value of not being seen.
•Amerish Scrub Camo
•Indar Scrub Camo
•Amerish Grassland Camo
•Indar Canyons v2 Camo
•Amerish Leaf Camo
•Esamir Snow Camo
•Indar Savanna Camo
New Weapons
 Each faction now has a submachine gun that is useable by all classes except the MAX.
•TR: SMG-46 Armistice
•NC: AF-4 Cyclone
•VS: Eridani SX5
UI Updates

•A tiny bar that represents your progress towards earning your next cert point has been added to the cert point area on the HUD
•Players now have the ability to customize empire colors on the HUD. The game will default to our "Enemy vs. Ally" color preset. The default colors can be changed from the General section in Settings.
•The player's total experience bonuses are now displayed on the HUD, above the minimap. Mousing over the component will display a tooltip which details the bonuses.
•Hotspots have been reworked. They have a much more visual representation on the map and are dependent on more precise and up-to-date activity metrics. Also, the color of the hotspots is now tied to the empire that is dominating the area.◦With this change, "Instant Action" and "Hotspots" are no longer synonymous. Instant Action is meant to take you to a large fight where there's already a significant amount of allies. Hotspots are visual cues for where fights are, regardless of whether you have a significant amount of allies there or not.

•Each column on the Outfit Members screen is now sortable.
•New “Report” window. Typing “/report <playername>” into text chat will bring up an improved reporting UI to better help players inform CS of hackers, griefers, and general nuisance.
•Clicking on player names with a bracket [] around them in the chat log and Voice & Chat screen will bring up a player actions menu with a variety of options: send message, add/remove friend, add/remove from squad, add/remove from outfit, and report.
•You can click and drag in the chat log and Voice & Chat page of the Social window to select text for copy/pasting.
•Added ignore list to Voice & Chat page of the Social window where you can view, add, and remove players that are ignored.
•More contextual player nameplates : squad members have a green circle with the squad member # next to the player name, squad leaders/platoon leaders have stars next to the name
•Smarter player indicator visibility logic using Line Of Sight ( LOS ) checks for non-squad/platoon allies to reduce HUD indicator clutter
•Better mechanism for determining when to display the player indicator name text
•Vehicle indicator nameplate inherits the nameplate style of the driver
•Delta squad platoon color changed from yellow to black to avoid confusion with Bravo squad coloring.
•Profile screen, leaderboards, stats page, and tab scoreboard screen have been polished to show BR icons and revised to de-emphasize K/D as an important metric. Facilities Captured and Facilities Defended stats have been added to help emphasize teamwork instead.
•Population bonuses (XP/Resources) are now granted based on continent population instead of server/world population.
•Updates to Character/Vehicle Loadout Screens:◦Attachment button should always be visible on the Equipment page and the selected weapon view of the Equipment Edit page.
◦All weapons that have attachments will always display the Change Attachments button regardless of whether the player owns attachments or not.
◦All tabs for attachments/customizations of weapons will be visible regardless of whether the player owns that type of attachment or not.Tabs for which the player owns no attachments will be displayed as disabled.

◦If the player owns no attachments for a particular weapon, the customization screen will display a "You have no attachments..." string.
◦A Get More button has been added to the Customization view of the Equipment Edit page that will link the player to the certs page for that particular weapon.
◦The Get More button that was on the Weapon Selection view has been changed to be gold (since it links to the marketplace).
◦All equipment that does not have attachments (suit slots, ability slots, melee slots, etc) no longer have an information panel.
◦The item selection now spans the whole screen and has the ability to display up to four columns of items.
◦The resupply and auto resupply button/checkbox has been moved up to the stats area for items that can be resupplied.
◦Weapons now display camo in the loadout UI
◦Loadout Weapon Stats Bars now use the same ticks as seen in the Marketplace
◦Larger loadout screen changes will be coming next month

•Fixed an issue that sometimes prevented individual squad leaders from within a platoon from promoting other members of their squad to leader status.
•Mousing over chat area on top left of screen now brings up the chat menu
•Heal/repair reticle does not clear out when it is at 100%
•Kill spam player names no longer have default red/green outer glow. The glow is now player type specific ( enemy, ally, squad member, platoon member…etc )
•Fixed resource icons for Mechanized and Infantry resources in the session stats panel of the tab scoreboard (they were swapped).
•Fixed an issue with grenade counts showing up as “1/0” when you were out of grenades.
•Fixed issue with icons for connected benefits not drawing at low resolutions.
•Added a stat tooltip to bundle items on the purchase preview screen- Items in bundles that have stats will have a stats tooltip when moused over on the purchase preview screen.
•Clicking on the command list button should now take you to the commands list, with the top of the commands list being visible. Also, updated list of commands with new commands and removed commands no longer used.
•Fix for wrong killspam icon showing up when a player crashes their own vehicle.
•Broadcast messages should no longer show up twice in the chatbox.
•Added music to the credits screen Music should start up when the player opens the credits screen.
•Better text positioning for weapon thumbnail labels and cert title bars to prevent truncation.
•Better loading indicator for in-game web browser
•Resource tooltip now scales with resolution on escape menu
•Not showing the vehicle slot on the vehicle health schematic on the HUD if the vehicle capacity is 1
•Instant Action and Redeploy buttons on the Map screen will now play a “ticking” sound effect during the 10 second countdown to activation.
•New sounds added for item unlock, broadcast, and medal earned notifications
•Back button has been added to Bug Submission page that will return the player to the Support Menu Back button has been added to Command List page that will return the player to the Support Menu
•Render Distance slider added to Graphics Settings
•Significant UI performance improvements
Experience Updates

•As an added bonus to our earliest supporters, we’ve increased the bonus percentage of our Alpha Squad boost to 50% resources and XP.
•Added tiered kill xp◦Killing a player who has been alive for less than 10 seconds and has not earned more than 5 xp will yield a diminished “Spawn Kill” xp reward of 25 xp
◦Killing a player who has been alive for more than 10 seconds, or earned more than 5 xp and less than 1000 xp will yield a normal “Kill” xp reward of 100 xp
◦Killing a player who has earned equal to or more than 1000 xp but less than 2000 xp will yield an enhanced “High Threat Kill” xp reward of 150 xp
◦Killing a player who has earned equal to or more than 2000 xp will yield an enhanced “Extreme Menace Kill” xp reward of 300 xp

•Added Surface-to-Air Damage experience rewards◦Applying a fair amount of damage to air vehicles while not in an air vehicle should now grant a 20 xp reward

•Increased Sunderer Kill xp
•Fixed a bug with the Sunderer ammo dispenser where a squaded driver did not receive xp from resupplying non-squadded friendly player vehicles
•The global population xp and resource reward adjustments should now be granted to players on a continent based on that continent’s population level instead of the world population level
Facility Updates

•Upgraded all spawn rooms to be more defensible. This should lead to less spawn camping.
•Adjusted the tower to help reduce spawn camping.
•Added Tunnels to the Amp Station and Tech plants. These tunnels are only accessibly by the defenders and emerge in key locations throughout the Facilities. This should lead to less spawn camping. (I see a theme)
•At all Amp Stations and Saurva and Andvari, we added faction specific Jump Pads. Only the facility owners can use these jump pads. This should make getting around in these bases a little trickier for attackers, but not impact the defenders.
•Warpgate ownership on all three continents were rotated.
•Redesigned the Biolabs. There is better cover at the landing platforms which should lead to more interesting fights there.
Audio Updates

•Optimized assets being loaded into memory.
•Optimized all factions infantry automatic weapons rate of fire. No longer dependent on composite effects.
•Added peak limiter on master bus to prevent explosions/multiple sounds from summing up and distorting
•Adjusted dynamic mixers during weapons firing, and menu screen.
•SMG’s unique audio for each faction
•NC and VS scout rifles have been assigned their correct firing sounds
•Fixed Flash grenade to play blast and “stunned” effect
•Fixed distorting issue with T1-S Cycler.
•G40-F Ranger had incorrect firing audio. Corrected.
•Increased possibility of playback on “travel” music cues
Other Bug Fixes

•Jump Jets should no longer fail to function after switching to a different class from the deployment screen
•Should no longer be able to get a vehicle into a bugged out state of invincibility
•IFF shields should once again consistently block enemy fire
•Engineers should no longer be able to maintain a repair even after they’ve entered the vehicle
•Plugged a hole in the world near Shadespire Farms
•Removed the pain field from the roof of the spawn room at Old Shore Checkpoint
•Addressed incorrect spawning behavior for vehicles created at Freyr’s Northern Barracks
•Fixed an issue that could prevent players from re-entering vehicles after they’d exited
•Fixed the spawn point at Jagged Lance Mine so it is properly tied to facility ownership
•Corrected the capture timer at the Tawrich Tech Plant tower.
•The Gate Shield at the Wokuk Shipping Dock will no longer persist when the generator is destroyed
•Corrected mismatched description text for MAX Flak Armor II
•The Hailstorm Turbo Laser’s 3rd and 4th tier magazine size upgrades should now give the correct amount of ammo
•Removed a phantom road from the minimap near the Mekala Tech Plant
•Players in a MAX should now be able to use Instant Action to hot drop to a hotspot on the continent they are on


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Feb 3, 2013)

erocker said:


> People have already bought a Teamspeak server. We've mentioned this before and no one is going to change over... Since, again... it's paid for.



It is an alternate if anyone wants to use it for anything. Any game.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 18, 2013)

I never played the first game, but since I received a 5000 credit with the purchase of my GTX 680 I've been playing it. I got to say I really like it. If anyone is still playing add me xMindweaverx.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 29, 2013)

All weekend long *Double XP*!!!


----------



## revin (May 15, 2013)

I've been playing for a feew months now. 
LOVE it!!
Im on connery west 19 as NC, as a gunner, doing freeplay, mostly Eng, and Max, but limited weapons and respawn timer. It's a great server, and got the game maxed out getting 45-80 fps and avg 20-60ms frametime.
Would love to get in TPU group there. Dope Diamond Crooks has me on a standing invite. but

I love to get in main battle tank as secondary gunner with the cannon, but still pretty good with any vechile twin machine gun. Also pretty good in stationary cannon and AA
 It just seems that in freeplay now when i;m boots on ground I get my ass whacked bigtime.
I mean I can blast the frack outta someone and I still get killed WTF??? lol
Like onetime in an AA I blasted the hell someone right behind me trying to get to me and he still got me wtf:


----------

